# Horned frog, ID help needed.



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty sure it's a horned frog, but not sure which species:-










Looks a little like an ornate I think....

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

lmao!

i love horned frogs but i have to say that made me laugh a lot


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

YOU ARE NAUGHTY :gasp::bash::bash::bash::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone able to put these pics side by side for comparision?lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Done. I would say they were separated at birth:-










lol

Ade


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Brilliant! WTF is that actually meant to be?!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It was a 'Hellsagna' lol. Basically a lasagna on which we used red food colouring in the meat sauce, and green food coloring in the white sauce, it was our halloween/Samhain dinner. lol

Tasted a LOT better than it looks. lol

Ade


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

wonderful :lol2:
I am wondering if a pile of sick on the pavement after a drunken night out is more like your lasagne or my frog:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Your frog isn't too bad as horned frogs go. lol Seen some posted on here though, albinos I think, that really do look like vomit.

Before anybody gets upset with me, I do know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This is purely meant in jest. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

THANKYOU BRO F as F cracked me up......sorry mate but i thought only the french ate frog:gasp: ha still laughing as I type....BRILLIANT:notworthy::notworthy::lol2: yummy Lasagna avec froggy


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Your frog isn't too bad as horned frogs go. lol Seen some posted on here though, albinos I think, that really do look like vomit.
> 
> Before anybody gets upset with me, I do know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This is purely meant in jest.
> 
> Ade


I know,and I forgive you :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I bloody lol'd.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I would rather have the frog for tea :flrt:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I think I would rather have the frog for tea :flrt:


 OUCH:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It really did taste better than it looked. lol

It usually looks a lot different, it was a halloween special. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> It really did taste better than it looked. lol
> 
> It usually looks a lot different, it was a halloween special.
> 
> Ade


It has to be done.:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i lol'd

nice one :lol2:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Pretty sure it's a horned frog, but not sure which species:-
> 
> image
> 
> ...


hahah thats quality :lol2:


----------



## tina-tots (Feb 20, 2009)

ha ha ha!!!! That's really funny!!!
:notworthy:


----------



## ♥Becki♥ (Sep 8, 2010)

:roll2:I love horned frogs but this gave me the giggles!!!


----------

